# Gimme free bells



## Lukethenewluigi (Jun 28, 2020)

give me them now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

please I’m so poor

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

754369013511 is my friend code please I am waist high in debt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

don’t just like it please give me bells please I beg

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

please


----------



## Barney (Jun 29, 2020)

That's kinda the game.

Go bash some rocks, shake some trees, catch some fish etc...and make some money.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 29, 2020)

Lukethenewluigi are you okay, are you okay, are you okay Lukethenewluigi?
You've been hit by
You've been struck by
a _*SMOOTH CRIMINAL*_


----------



## Babo (Jun 29, 2020)

The Man deserves bells.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2020)

It is better form to get involved in giveaways and raffles than to ask for donations. Click *this link* to view all giveaways in Nook's Cranny.


----------

